# Pricing for a Model Photoshoot?



## astrostu (Aug 13, 2007)

I might be hired on a part-time basis by a company that shoots nude models.  I'm curious as to what I should be looking for in terms of pay for this.  I have no experience shooting models (they know this), so I don't think I should be asking for too much.  But then again, I figure for a 1-2 hr shoot, I might be spending 5-10 hrs in post-processing.

I was thinking that I would do the first one for free or nearly free (like $50) so they could see my style and results.  If they decide to hire me, I was going to have them make an offer ... but again, I have no idea what's fair.  For some reason, I was thinking $25/hr, so with a 2-hr shoot and 10 hrs of processing that's $300.

But again, no clue, so if someone has any idea what's reasonable, please let me know.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 14, 2007)

I would charge by the project, not by the hour.


----------



## astrostu (Aug 14, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> I would charge by the project, not by the hour.



Alright, so what would one charge for a basic model shoot in this situation?


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 14, 2007)

It would depend on the DA if any of the models are under 18!

Be EXTREMELY careful about this.  You might want to check up on the company before you go to work for them too.  It wouldn't do to be a part of something that garners too much unwanted attention.


----------



## astrostu (Aug 14, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> It would depend on the DA if any of the models are under 18!
> 
> Be EXTREMELY careful about this.  You might want to check up on the company before you go to work for them too.  It wouldn't do to be a part of something that garners too much unwanted attention.



What do you mean by "DA?"

The models are all 18 or over; the company has been around for several years and so I'm not worried about that aspect.  Though I will be asking how they guarantee it.


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 16, 2007)

District Attorney.  I was just pointing out that a huge amount of trouble can come from Nudes if everything is not in order.  Although I understand that there is a lot of money in it, do be careful.


----------

